# No IV Access - ICD 9 Code



## philnamba (Feb 3, 2010)

I cannot find a diagnosis code for lack of or no IV access. Can someone help?? Thanks.


----------



## krssy70 (Feb 4, 2010)

Use 459.81 for Venous insufficiency, unspecified.

Kristen


----------

